

Show HN: CityLeash – Search pet-friendly rentals with nearby dog parks and more - doomspork
http://www.cityleash.com

======
doomspork
Finding a place to live with two dogs and no car can be a pain. Somewhere with
a nearby vet, pet store, and dog parks can be tough to find especially if
you've got to reference 10 different websites. After moving to Oakland I had
enough and decided to team up with my buddy Chris and build CityLeash. We've
got a lot great features in the works but we're always eager to hear feedback
so please feel free to reach out: contact@cityleash.com

